# Terhi Vario F 45



## inrisse (23. November 2013)

Hallo wer hat erfahrungen mit Terhi Vario f 45 und kann darüber berichten kann man es mit 15 ps fahren ,klar das es kein renn boot wird.

  gruß ingolf


----------



## Carpcrack98 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Terhi Vario F 45*

Das Vari kenne ich (glaube ich nicht). Aber bei Terhi Booten im generellen kannst du wenig falschmachen. Besitze selber ein 440. Das kommt auch wenn du alleine bist mit nem 10 PS Mariner ins Gleiten, ist aber kein enorm Schnelles Boot. Dafür liegt es echt stabil im Wasser uund macht einn robusten eindruck. Meins ist auch doppelwandig. Schöne Boote die die Schweden da bauen....


----------



## Don-Machmut (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Terhi Vario F 45*

moin inrisse

ich glaub nicht das es viel spass macht mit 15ps hinten dran #c
wo 50ps ran können sollten auch wenichstens 30ps + ran #6
mit einer person an bord gehts wohl noch aber zu zweit oder zu dritt wird es mehr ein u-boot grins 

falls du kein SFB hast und gedenkst füherscheinfrei damit fahren zu wollen ...mach erst den sfb und kaufe dir dann ein boot oder ein anderen motor ...sonnst kaufste doppelt #h weil spätestens in einem jahr willste mehr #h#h#h
ansonsten sind die terhis recht robust nur beim ABS plastik streiten sich die geister in sachen reperatur und farbaufbau ???

sonst schau dir mal denn crescent 465 ? ( Trader ) auch kein schlechtes boot


----------



## bgolli (2. Januar 2014)

Carpcrack98 schrieb:


> Das Vari kenne ich (glaube ich nicht). Aber bei Terhi Booten im generellen kannst du wenig falschmachen. Besitze selber ein 440. Das kommt auch wenn du alleine bist mit nem 10 PS Mariner ins Gleiten, ist aber kein enorm Schnelles Boot. Dafür liegt es echt stabil im Wasser uund macht einn robusten eindruck. Meins ist auch doppelwandig. Schöne Boote die die Schweden da bauen....



Ein Terhi 440 in Gleitfahrt???? Hast du dir den Rumpf mal angeschaut, wenn das kein Verdränger ist ;-)


----------



## Carpcrack98 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Terhi Vario F 45*

Ein Terhi ist auch ein ziemlicher Verdränger, aber wenn du eine Verlängerung der Pinne nimmst und dich in den Bug stellst geht das schon.
Wenn du es nicht machst dann kommt es vorne einfach nur raus und du fährst auf dem hinteren drittel was relativ tief im Wasser liegt.
Wenn du dann im Bug bist kommt es vorne nicht mehr ganz so doll raus und liegt hinten nicht mehr so tief. Nach ner kurzen Zeit liegt es dann komplett auf der Oberfläche und eh voilà du hast die Gleitfahrt. Nicht wirklich schnell aber es gleitet.:m


----------



## bgolli (2. Januar 2014)

Carpcrack98 schrieb:


> Ein Terhi ist auch ein ziemlicher Verdränger, aber wenn du eine Verlängerung der Pinne nimmst und dich in den Bug stellst geht das schon. Wenn du es nicht machst dann kommt es vorne einfach nur raus und du fährst auf dem hinteren drittel was relativ tief im Wasser liegt. Wenn du dann im Bug bist kommt es vorne nicht mehr ganz so doll raus und liegt hinten nicht mehr so tief. Nach ner kurzen Zeit liegt es dann komplett auf der Oberfläche und eh voilà du hast die Gleitfahrt. Nicht wirklich schnell aber es gleitet.:m



Cool,

habe auch das 440 mit Pinnenverlängerung, aber nur mit 5 PS! Das mit der Gewichtsverteilung kommt mir bekannt vor ;-) sonst ist das 440 sehr hecklastig!

Ich dachte immer nur, dass es für einen Verdränger nicht möglich ist das Wellensystem zu verlassen und unabhängig von der Motorisierung die Geschwindigkeit quasi gleich bleibt, dafür aber die Bugwelle immer größer wird.

Ich werde das mal beobachten ;-)


----------



## wackelschwanz (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Terhi Vario F 45*

Hallo,#h

ich habe seid 2009 ein Terhi 6020 und habe einen Mercury 15 PS.
Gleitfahrt ist da kein Problem, ich bereue den Kauf nicht.
Bei guter Pflege ist das kein Problem.

Gruß

W.:vik:


----------



## Carpcrack98 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Terhi Vario F 45*

Ja ist auf jedenfall machbar ich habe auch 3 PS, aber da ist keine Gleitfahrt drin. Bei 5 PS währe ich mir nicht sicher, man kann damit auf jedenfall andere Verdränger auch zum Gleiten bringen, jedenfalls mit Gewichtsverlagerung und wenn das Boot klein genug ist. Bei 10 PS gehts aber sogar zu zweit (einer vorne und einer in der mitte) probiers doch mal aus .


----------

